# 2010 Versa won’t accelerate, throwing multiple codes



## Hmp1993 (3 mo ago)

Hi all, a friend gifted me a 2010 Nissan Versa that’s been sitting about 2 years.
The car starts and idles well, but no matter the gear it can’t accelerate and the RPMs barely change with the pedal to the floor. The 02 sensor has needed replaced since before it was parked, but here are the codes it’s throwing:

P0420 02 sensor
P2101 throttle actuator control motor circuit range / performance
P2119 throttle actuator control throttle body range performance
P0102 MAss volume air circuit volume low

I’m thinking the throttle body needs replaced. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to those DTCs, it looks like you've got three issues.
Upstream A/F sensor.
Throttle actuator.
MAF.

They may need replacing or the harness connectors need to be inspected for tightness/oxidation on pins. If you plan on replacing the throttle body, an IAVL procedure will need to be performed after installation of the new one.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

P0420 isn't a sensor code, it's a "dead cat" code. It's entirely possible the catalyst is plugged up and the engine can't breathe. P0102 means the MAF is flatlined, check power and ground to it before replacing anything. P2119 is a "stuck butterfly" code and might just be from crud and corrosion, pop the intake boot and see why it won't move. Might be that all it needs is some WD40 and a toothbrush.


----------



## Hmp1993 (3 mo ago)

We tried cleaning the butterfly in the throttle but didn’t get any change. It’s possible the cat is clogged because there is a lot of weed growth around where it’s sitting. I hadn’t thought to check the ground to the MAF but I will do that! Thank you!


----------



## Hmp1993 (3 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> According to those DTCs, it looks like you've got three issues.
> Upstream A/F sensor.
> Throttle actuator.
> MAF.
> ...


I will check those connections and hopefully I’ll be able to tell if they’re inoperable because of possible corrosion. Thank you for the reminder about the IAVL. The symptoms of each of those individual issues don’t quite match what it’s doing but maybe the combination of all three would? Thank you for your reply!


----------

